# Webserver auf FreeNAS betreiben?



## Knogle (15. Januar 2016)

Moin

Ich moechte gerne auf meinem FreeNAS system nen einfachen Webserver betreiben, da ich ungerne Geld dafuer ausgeben moechte um dieselbe oder sogar weniger Leistung von einem anderen Anbieter zu bekommen, wenn ich es doch Zuhause machen kann.

Gibt es da Moeglichkeiten Apache oder nginx zu installieren auf FreeNAS 9? Wenn ja, gibt es dazu auch Tutorials?

MfG


----------



## lowskill (15. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: https://forums.freenas.org/index.ph...x-php-fpm-mysql-jail-install-and-setup.10802/


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2016)

Gefunden habe ich das auch schon, leider verstehe ich davon kaum was, ist wohl ne andere FreeNAS version


----------



## lowskill (15. Januar 2016)

Kann sein, dass man nicht einfach jeden Befehl blind abtippen kann, aber vom Prinzip ist es eh immer das gleiche:

1. Ein Jail anlegen
2. Die gewünschten Anwendungen im Jail installieren

Was die Installation von nginx oder anderer Software angeht, kannst du dich eigentlich an eine beliebige Anleitung für FreeBSD richten, z.B.: https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...ginx-mysql-and-php-femp-stack-on-freebsd-10-1

Der Server ist dann unter der IP-Adresse des Jails erreichbar. Eben getestet. Geht schnell und einfach.


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2016)

lowskill schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass man nicht einfach jeden Befehl blind abtippen kann, aber vom Prinzip ist es eh immer das gleiche:
> 
> 1. Ein Jail anlegen
> 2. Die gewünschten Anwendungen im Jail installieren
> ...


Waere es auch moeglich irgendwie Linux in FreeNAS laufen zu lassen, und da dann XXAMP drauf? oder ist das komplizierter?

Fuer meine Anwendung brauche ich PHP, MySQL


----------



## lowskill (15. Januar 2016)

Ja, selbst das wäre wohl möglich. Man kann mit Hilfe von VirtualBox in einem Jail anscheinend ein beliebiges OS installieren: https://doc.freenas.org/9.3/freenas_jails.html

Wenn man sich mit FreeBSD als OS zufrieden gibt, spart man sich halt den ganzen Overhead.


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2016)

Also das problem ist: Wenn ich z.B. "pkg_add -r nginx" oder andere Dinge "adden" will, meldet er jedesmal dass das entsprechende Paket nicht gefunden werden kann


----------



## lowskill (16. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt, such dir einfach eine aktuelle Anleitung für FreeBSD und die entsprechende Software, die du installieren willst. Für nginx hatte ich ja schon ein Beispiel verlinkt: https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...ginx-mysql-and-php-femp-stack-on-freebsd-10-1
Der Befehl zum Installieren von nginx, wenn du dich mit der Shell bereits im Jail befindest, wäre dann z.B.: *pkg install nginx*

Also noch mal zusammengefasst:

1. Nummer des Jails herausfinden mit: *jls*
2. In das entsprechende Jail (ID mit Nummer des Jails ersetzen) wechseln:*jexec ID csh*
3. Nginx installieren: *pkg install nginx*


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2016)

Huch, warum geht es mit pkg install jetzt und mit pkg_add nicht?  Jetzt bin ich begeistert^^

Problem habe ich jedoch jetzt mit php5-extensions
Da steht dann failed checksum from repository


----------



## lowskill (16. Januar 2016)

Richte dich am besten nach dem zweiten How-To, das ich gepostet habe. Das Erste ist, wie du ja selbst gemerkt hast, schon etwas älter.


----------

